# IMAX Acoustic treatment



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I absolutely love the Imax sound where not only do you have the punch in the stomach bass but the clarity is so precise you can hear a pin drop. As I am trying to recreate that experience at home (I am getting help with this on another thread ) I am curious as to what they use in terms of acoustic treatment?

I know they have incredible eq equipment but they clearly have to start with the treatment first.

So is it fibreglass all around with acoustically transparent fabric covering it, is it a combo of diffuser and absorber panels etc. etc?

I must admit at a glance I noticed around the lower part of the walls were what looked like metal panels covered with tiny holes, almost perforated?

Anyone had the pleasure of a detailed look behind the scenes?

I have seen plenty of videos that show brief looks at that build up from scratch but they never show enough to give us an incl in of what is really being done in details.

I would love to hear your info or ideas of what they use to achieve the best cinema experience 

Marty


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Typically, for the best results it is nice if you can set up your room & measure it (REW). From these results you can position speakers to get the best overall results & then, depending on what you have, treat the room accordingly.

General tx's include covering the front wall, side wall 1st reflection points, rear wall absorbtion/diffusion, and corner bass traps. If you use a riser, desiging that will also help. We are happy to help out.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank You, I appreciate your advise but for my room I have another thread underway. Maybe I should reword the question but my room aside I'm really interested to find out what the Imax use for acoustic treatment, before eqing

For my small room I know would be a completely different ball game to balance out the dead/live sound of the room.

Marty


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh sorry, guess I misunderstood. As for the IMAX situation, I don't know what they did, but I'm pretty sure they measured before they did anything. It doesn't make sence to treat a room before you know what it is you need. If measuring is not possible, there are general assumptions to be made, but again...just educated guessing.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

No need to apologize I appreciate your reply.

I am sure they measured before the final touches but I would have thought they would have a standard treatment layout whilst they are constructing the room.

I mean to start with they probably have fiberglass behind the walls for soundproofing, from that point on is anybodys guess.

I have a suspision that they use all absorption instead of diffusion anywhere as you can here a pin drop in there.

Marty


----------

